# Highscore?



## ICEWeasel (22. Oktober 2003)

Hi
Hab ein kleines Matheprob in c programmiert und wollte eine Highscore einbauen.
Hab nur kein plan wie man das mit ner highscore machen kann!
Ich will das man für jede richtige aufgabe einen Punkt bekommt!
Kann mir jemand helfen?

 ICEY


----------



## Thomas Kuse (23. Oktober 2003)

Speichern und Lesen aus Dateien machst Du am besten mit den Befehlen

fopen, fgets, fputs/fprintf, fclose, feof aus der stdlib.h

Deine Highscore-Liste liest Du ein. Dann packst Du in die Liste die neue Punktzahl ans Ende.
Danach sortierst Du die ganze Liste einmal mit BubbleSort oder einem anderen Algorithmus und fügst die ganze Liste ausser dem überschüssigen Element (letztes Element kann aus der Liste hinaus, da sortiert wurde) wieder  in die Datei hinein.

Bei Fragen zu den einzelnen Schritten kannst Du Dich gern nochmal melden.
Viele Themen (wie sortierung) sollten schon hier auf tutorials.de durchgekaut worden sein.


----------



## lukasS (24. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe mal in C eine Highscoreliste erstellt. Allerdings werden die Punkte und Namen in Zwei Textdateien gespeichert und man kann sie dann ändern. Das funktioniert aber super.

Bei Interesse kann ich dir mal den Code posten.

Lukas

PS: Mir fällt gerade auf, dass das ziemlich ähnlich ist, wie der Thomas das erklärt hat.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (24. Oktober 2003)

Wenn Du mal ein bisschen Zeit hast, wäre es toll wenn da vielleicht ein kleines Tutorial bei herauskommt.


----------



## lukasS (24. Oktober 2003)

Hast du ICEWeasel oder mich gemeint.

Lukas


----------



## ICEWeasel (24. Oktober 2003)

ERstmal danke
Wäre cool wenn du mir den code geben könntest Lucas!
Hab das von Thomas nur halb verstnaden (bin noch anfänger) 
kann aber wenn ich seh wie es bei dir aussieht , bestimmt mehr mit der erklärung von thmas anfangrn!
Also wäre nett wenn du mir den code irgendwie geben könntest


----------



## lukasS (25. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe noch eine "int main()'" eingefügt, da ich in diesem Code keine hatte. Ich weiß nicht, ob du alles verstehen wirst, kannst mich ja dann fragen, wenn was unklar ist.

Die Punkte (score.txt) habe ich vorerst auf C:/ abgelegt (siehe Quellcode Zeile 72 u. 161). Die score.txt muss dann auf diesem Pfad abgelegt sein.

Da ich vor einem Jahr zum ersten Mal C gesehen habe, ist der Code vielleicht nicht gerade sehr proffesionell gemacht.

Ich habe das mit Turbo C erstellt. Es läuft auch mit VC++.

@Thomas
wenn du Zeit und Lust hast, kannst ihn dann überarbeiten. Wie gesagt, habe mit C/C++ nicht lange zu tun. Mache nur Visual Basic.

Lukas


----------

